# Number on the feed



## LagniappeRob (Jan 30, 2013)

At my last show, I got asked about the number on the bottom of the feed. The customer was under the assumption (or someone told him?) that the number was the nib size. But in this case, the numbers at 2 we looked at were 5 (which was the nib size - coincidentally, I think) and 7.  Both were #5 nibs though.

What does this number really mean?   

If this has been asked before, sorry... I tried searching, but maybe my google-foo isn't working today.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 30, 2013)

Rob, just to clarify 5MM nibs fit the 5MM feeds, the nibs at their wides on kit nibs from Dayacom measures 6.90 to 7.18 MM and the feed is 5MM. The nibs are called 5MM because they will fit on the 5MM feed. 
Same with the 6MM nibs they fit the 6MM feeds and measure 8.42 to 8.61 MM. The numbers on the feed as far as I think are nothing but run numbers from Dayacom, I just picked up two dayacom jr.'s from my Bella-Penna stock one a Jrs Statesman and the feed said 8 one a Jr. gent bought about two years ago and it was marked 5.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 30, 2013)

I was told years ago that the number had no meaning to us---MAY mean something about where or who manufactured it.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 30, 2013)

Likely the position in the mold which probably does many at one time. If one looks bad, its easy to then find the bad cavity. Common practice with injection molding.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks - I didn't think about a position in the mold. That would make sense. When I did injection molding at the r&d company we were doing one at a time so we didn't do anything like that.


----------

